# Dual IBC Boiler Job



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Dual IBC's feeding, Baseboard, Fan Coil, Pool and Domestic Hot Water.
They previously had a 280MBH boiler, with a lennox MUA for the pool, and a 60US gallon GE water heater. We swapped it out for the following.
Fancoil: Energy Savings Products LV50
Indirect: Ecoking 80US Gallon Stainless Steel
Boilers: IBC SL20-115
Pool Exchange: Imperial Model XPH
Insulation: Homeowner
Piping: Mega Press 1-1/4" Steel
Venting: Duravent PolyPro
The other pics didnt show very well


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice work. How do you like the Mega Press fittings?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

plumber tim said:


> Nice work. How do you like the Mega Press fittings?


I love it, its has a nicer feel then propress and the fittings are so shiny.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like a nice job. Are those Kitz Valves or Apollo? Kitz give me the shivers after how many I've found either completely seized or unable to close in the last few years in a few different very large condo's, even threaded ones. Are you neutralizing the condensate?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> Looks like a nice job. Are those Kitz Valves or Apollo? Kitz give me the shivers after how many I've found either completely seized or unable to close in the last few years in a few different very large condo's, even threaded ones. Are you neutralizing the condensate?


Some were kitz others were Red&Whites


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

No we don't neutralize the condensate when it's abs drainage.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> No we don't neutralize the condensate when it's abs drainage.


Where does it go after ABS drainage??


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Where does it go after ABS drainage??


Magic or never-never land.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll have to look up the notification that condensate must be neutralized, though perhaps that might have be a municipal thing specific to Calgary. I'd not be surprised if Edmonton had a similar requirement. I recall seeing it in writing so that was enough for me, adds another aspect to the maintenance checklist as well. Odd that I never see it on furnace condensate lines though........


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

It look nices
Are those black iron t's on a water system?
And also why didn't you install any unions on the t assembly , it like hell when trying to repair?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

CaberTosser said:


> Odd that I never see it on furnace condensate lines though........


Exactly furnaces never have them



Leach713 said:


> It look nices
> Are those black iron t's on a water system?
> And also why didn't you install any unions on the t assembly , it like hell when trying to repair?


Unions always leak, if it needs to be removed it can be cutout, then mega pressed back together. There is no water system in those pics.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Is the property on sewer or septic? If on septic you are going to want to install a neutralizer . The acid when damage the septic system

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

